# Elaborierte Sprache   vs. gehobene Sprache



## Hutschi

Kontext:

*Quelle:*
Ich habe eine Quelle "Passiv in deutschsprachigen Chats. Eine Korpusanalyse" von Petra M. Vogel (Bern)
Passiv in deutschsprachigen Chats. Eine Korpusanalyse
Man braucht sich nicht anzumelden, Einzeldokumente sind öffentlich zugänglich. Ich hoffe, das ist hier auch so.

*Thema:*
Petra M. Vogel spricht von "elaborierter Sprache".



> Im Allgemeinen wird in der linguistischen Forschung von einem Gegensatz Schriftsprache oder geschriebene Sprache versus Sprechsprache oder gesprochene Sprache ausgegangen. Dabei entsteht der Eindruck, dass die Art der Informationsübermittlung (schriftlich versusmündlich) automatisch an eine bestimmte Kommunikationssituation (öffentlich versus privat) sowie einen bestimmten Sprachgebrauch (*elaboriert versus nicht-elaboriert*) geknüpft ist.



Ich vermute, dass "elaboriert" hier "gehoben" bedeutet.
Stimmt das?
Ist "elaboriert" selbst gehobene oder eher Fachsprache? Hat es andere Zusatzbedeutungen als "gehoben"?

Duden sagt: elaboriert : differenziert ausgebildet, hoch entwickelt, gehoben : sich vom Alltäglichen abhebend, sich darüber erhebend

Den Unterschied verstehe ich nicht wirklich im gegebenen Kontext schriftlich vs. mündlich. Aber es muss ein Unterschied da sein.

Worin besteht er? Ist "elaboriert" hier angemessen?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich vermute, dass "elaboriert" hier "gehoben" bedeutet.


Ja, grob gesehen schon. Hier wird der Begriff meines Erachtens gut erklärt:

Elaborierte Sprache – Lexikon der Übersetzungen | Easytrans24.com



> Elaborierte Sprache bezeichnet in der Sprachwissenschaft die besonders ausgebildete Sprechweise der sozialen Mittel- und Oberschicht einer Gesellschaft. [...] Während man zunächst zwischen „gebildeter“ und „ungebildeter“ Sprache unterschied, haben sich in den vergangenen 20 Jahren die neutraleren Bezeichnungen „elaboriert“ und „restringiert“ durchgesetzt. [...]





> Restringiert beschreibt eine eingeschränkte Sprachform, die der sozialen Unterschicht zugeordnet wird. Sie ist vor allem durch kurze, grammatikalisch einfach und häufig unvollständige Sätze charakterisiert und auf eine geringe Schul- und Sprachbildung zurückzuführen. Der elaborierte Sprachcode steht Menschen mit einer umfassenderen Schulbildung zur Verfügung und wird in der Theorie der sozialen Mittelschicht und Oberschicht zugeordnet. Er ist geprägt durch einen umfassenden Wortschatz, komplexere Satzbildung und eine höhere Differenziertheit.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Elaboriert und restringiert sind also eine Art Euphemismen, die die Zugehörigkeit zu sozialen Schichten verbergen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Elaboriert und restringiert sind also eine Art Euphemismen, die die Zugehörigkeit zu sozialen Schichten verbergen.


Hm, ja, ich kann deinen Eindruck nachvollziehen, dass die Ausdrücke wohl auch einen gewissen euphemistischen Charakter besitzen, z.B. um nicht von "unterschichtig" oder so sprechen zu müssen.

Andererseits ist das Modell der Schichten natürlich auch nicht mehr so gut anwendbar auf die deutsche Gesellschaft, da es anstatt klarer Schichten fließende Übergänge, ein Kontinuum, gibt.

Das entscheidende Argument gegen "das sind nur Euphemismen" sehe ich aber darin, dass es bei den beiden Ausdrücken ja gerade darum geht, die _Sprache _zu bezeichnen und nicht den _Sprecher_. Das empfinde ich als sehr positiv und gedanklich geradlinig, also gerade nicht nur als beschönigend.

Viele Menschen aus der oberen Mittelschicht können sehr gut modulieren, also ihre Sprache der Situation und dem Gesprächspartner anpassen. Sie modulieren dann ja nicht ihre Schicht, sondern ihre Sprache.


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Elaboriert und restringiert sind also eine Art Euphemismen, die die Zugehörigkeit zu sozialen Schichten verbergen.


Für mich sind "elaborierter Code" und "restringierter Code" einfach Fachtermini, mit denen ich schon in meinem Studium Anfang der 80er Jahre bekannt wurde.

Für uns als Studierende des Fachübersetzens war es wichtig zu erkennen, wie man eine Zielgruppe gut anspricht. Wissenschaftliche Texte zum Beispiel sind oft in einem sehr elaborierten Code gehalten. Wenn man jedoch für ein so erzeugtes und so dokumentiertes Produkt* Werbung* machen möchte, dann sollte man sich der Sprache bedienen, welche von der Zielgruppe verwendet wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Viele Menschen aus der oberen Mittelschicht können sehr gut modulieren, also ihre Sprache der Situation und dem Gesprächspartner anpassen. Sie modulieren dann ja nicht ihre Schicht, sondern ihre Sprache.


Das können viele aus allen Schichten, wenn man die Kriterien nicht zu eng sieht, denke ich.



Kajjo said:


> Das entscheidende Argument gegen "das sind nur Euphemismen" sehe ich aber darin, dass es bei den beiden Ausdrücken ja gerade darum geht, die _Sprache _zu bezeichnen und nicht den _Sprecher_. Das empfinde ich als sehr positiv und gedanklich geradlinig, also gerade nicht nur als beschönigend.



 Danke, das ist überzeugend.


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> Für mich sind "elaborierter Code" und "restringierter Code" einfach Fachtermini, mit denen ich schon in meinem Studium Anfang der 80er Jahre bekannt wurde.


Die Namen hatte ich schon gehört, aber nur im Hobby.
Als Fachtermini sind sie nicht in der Alltagssprache, aber das von mir benannte Dokument ist ja auch ein Fachdokument.



Sowka said:


> Für uns als Studierende des Fachübersetzens war es wichtig zu erkennen, wie man eine Zielgruppe gut anspricht. Wissenschaftliche Texte zum Beispiel sind oft in einem sehr elaborierten Code gehalten. Wenn man jedoch für ein so erzeugtes und so dokumentiertes Produkt* Werbung* machen möchte, dann sollte man sich der Sprache bedienen, welche von der Zielgruppe verwendet wird.


Das ist auch im Bereich der Technischen Dokumentation der Fall, wo ich lange gearbeitet habe. Danke sehr.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Für mich sind "elaborierter Code" und "restringierter Code" einfach Fachtermini


siehe auch  *Bernstein-Hypothese *


> Bernsteins grundlegende Aussage: Die Angehörigen der sozialen Mittel- und Oberschicht einer Gesellschaft oder Sprachgemeinschaft verwenden eine Variante der gemeinsamen Einheitssprache, die sich sehr von der Variante der sozialen Unterschicht (Arbeiterklasse) unterscheidet. Die Mittel- und Oberschicht bedienen sich eines elaborierten _(formal language)_, die Unterschicht eines restringierten Codes _(public language)_. Da beide Codes als unterschiedlich leistungsfähig angesehen werden, wird auch ein Unterschied beider Gesellschaftsschichten hinsichtlich ihrer Wahrnehmung und ihres Denkens unterstellt.





Hutschi said:


> Ist "elaboriert" selbst gehobene oder eher Fachsprache? Hat es andere Zusatzbedeutungen als "gehoben"?





> Merkmale​
> häufiger Gebrauch von Fachwörtern
> häufiger Gebrauch des Passivs
> Explizitheit
> grammatikalische Korrektheit
> logische bzw. argumentative Strukturierung
> im Vergleich zum restringierten Code umfangreicherer Wortschatz
> häufige Verwendung der unpersönlichen Pronomen „es“ und „man“


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Hypothese, ich kannte sie nicht. Es scheint eine Variante der Sapir-Whorf-Hypothese zu sein, die sagt, dass die Sprache das Denken beeinflusst.



JClaudeK said:


> siehe auch  *Bernstein-Hypothese*
> ...
> 
> häufiger Gebrauch des Passivs


...

Darum ging es in der Studie. Es wurde festgestellt, dass im Chat selten Passiv vorkommt.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass beim Chatten die Zugehörigkeit zur Schicht eine große Rolle spielt.
Jedenfalls wird im Internet dabei seltener Passiv verwendet.
...


Was ich insgesamt entnommen habe, ist, dass "elaborierte Sprache" nicht einfach situationsbedingte "gehobene Sprache" ist, sondern eine spezielle Gruppensprache.

"Gehobene Sprache" wird situationsabhängig verwendet, "elaborierte Sprache" abhängig von der Zugehörigkeit zu Sprachgruppen, die zugleich deren Korrektheit festlegen.

---
In der Arbeit, die ich lese, scheint es aber eher doch situationsbedingte Sprache zu sein, die untersucht wird, damit wäre der Begriff dort falsch oder zumindest nicht ganz korrekt.

---

PS: Es ist ein Fachwort und als solches kann es ja nach konkretem Fachgebiet verschieden definiert sein.
In dem Artikel scheint es doch eher in erster Näherung "*gehobene*, (exakte)" Sprache zu bedeuten.
Der Korpus, der untersucht wurde, ist ja sehr breit angelegt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Gehobene Sprache" wird situationsabhängig verwendet, "elaborierte Sprache" abhängig von der Zugehörigkeit zu Sprachgruppen, die zugleich deren Korrektheit festlegen.


Das sehe ich, siehe oben, genau andersherum. Wer elaborierte Sprache beherrscht, hat ja trotzdem jederzeit die Wahl, _situationsbedingt_ zu einfacheren Varianten zu modulieren.  

Ich sehe elaborierte Sprache als Kompetenz (Fähigkeit) und nicht als direkt einer Gruppe zuzuordnen. Es ist nur eben so, dass _typischerweise _Bürger ab Mittelschicht dazu befähigt sind. Das bedeutet ja aber nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass es alle Mittelschichtler beherrschen oder anwenden.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Augenmerk auf _Sprache _und nicht auf _Sprecher _legen. Dem hattest du ja in #6 ausdrücklich zugestimmt. Wenn man das so akzeptiert, dann geht es um Merkmale der Sprache (Komplexität, Wortschatz, Korrektheit...) und nicht vorrangig um Merkmale des Sprechers, bei dem einzig die Eigenheit "fähig, so zu sprechen" übrig bleibt.


----------



## Sowka

Kajjo said:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Augenmerk auf _Sprache _und nicht auf _Sprecher _legen. Dem hattest du ja in #6 ausdrücklich zugestimmt. Wenn man das so akzeptiert, dann geht es um Merkmale der Sprache (Komplexität, Wortschatz, Korrektheit...) und nicht vorrangig um Merkmale des Sprechers, bei dem einzig die Eigenheit "fähig, so zu sprechen" übrig bleibt.


Das finde ich sehr wichtig, denn es zeigt, dass es im Prinzip ein durchlässiges System ist. In meiner Betriebsratsarbeit habe ich viele Menschen erlebt, die traditionell eher restringierten Code sprachen, aber vollkommen lässig in elaborierten Code umswitchen konnten, wenn es die Situation erforderte (Verhandlung mit der Geschäftsführung zum Beispiel).

Je nach Situation entschieden sie sich, die eine oder andere Sprechweise zu bevorzugen. Vor allem bei Reden auf Betriebsversammlungen war das interessant zu beobachten, wie sie die Sprechweisen nutzten, um einerseits der Geschäftsführung Augenhöhe zu signalisieren und andererseits den Beschäftigten Zugehörigkeit.


----------



## Kajjo

Sowka said:


> Je nach Situation entschieden sie sich, die eine oder andere Sprechweise zu bevorzugen.


Ja, das mache ich selbst auch sehr gerne. Auf dem Bau wird man z.B. viel schneller akzeptiert, wenn man sich der Sprechweise anpasst und nicht zu gehoben spricht. Soziale Modulation beim Sprechen ist eine sehr nutzbringende Fähigkeit, die ich sehr genieße.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist die Fähigkeit des Sprechers, wenn er sie hat, zwischen verschiedenen Kodes umzuschalten, um sich anzupassen.
Elaborierte Sprache und restringierte Sprache sind Sprachformen. Sie bestimmen demnach den Fähigkeiten des Sprechers.
Ich gehöre ja zu den unteren sozialen Schichten in der Bundesrepublik.

Im Zusammenhang mit der Arbeit in #1 hatte ich angenommen, dass nach der dortigen Definition von denselben Sprechern in schriftlichen Arbeiten eher elaborierte Sprache und im Chat eher restringierte Sprache, die zwar schriftlich ist, aber in vielen Merkmalen eher mündlich wirkt.

Das entspricht einer "Umschaltung". Oder einer unterschiedlichen Häufigkeit in Abhängigkeit vom Sprecher (bzw. Schreiber").


Kajjo said:


> Ja, das mache ich selbst auch sehr gerne. Auf dem Bau wird man z.B. viel schneller akzeptiert, wenn man sich der Sprechweise anpasst und nicht zu gehoben spricht. Soziale Modulation beim Sprechen ist eine sehr nutzbringende Fähigkeit, die ich sehr genieße.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> dass nach der dortigen Definition von denselben Sprechern in schriftlichen Arbeiten eher elaborierte Sprache und im Chat eher restringierte Sprache, die zwar schriftlich ist, aber in vielen Merkmalen eher mündlich wirkt. Das entspricht einer "Umschaltung"


Ja, klar, die Sprecher switchen ihre Sprache, abhängig von der Situation und hier eben abhängig vom Medium.

Im Chat tendiert die Sprache zu kürzeren, einfacheren Sätzen. In diesem Sinne stimme ich der Arbeit zu. Das hätte wohl aber auch jeder von uns ohne große Studie sagen können.



Hutschi said:


> Ich gehöre ja zu den unteren sozialen Schichten in der Bundesrepublik.


Du bist Ingenieur, oder? Wie kommst du zu deiner eigenen Einschätzung?


----------



## Thersites

In der Soziologie ist auch die Rede vom _Soziolekt_. Dieser ist aber unbewusst.

Das "Modulieren" der eigenen Sprache zur Anpassung an eine Zielgruppe empfinde ich - für mich - als unaufrichtig.

Es gab auch selbst nicht ganz ungebildete Leute (wie zum Beispiel Karl Popper), die der Ansicht waren, dass das "Elaborieren" eigentlich von einer Charakterschwäche zeugt.


----------



## Sowka

Thersites said:


> Das "Modulieren" der eigenen Sprache zur Anpassung an eine Zielgruppe empfinde ich -für mich - als unaufrichtig


Das kommt darauf an, mit welcher Absicht man das tut. Ich habe ja verschiedene Ausdrucksweisen in meinem "Köcher", und wenn ich mich für eine bestimmte Ausdrucksweise entscheide, um vom Gegenüber besser verstanden zu werden oder um mich mit meinem Gegenüber anzufreunden, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach doch eher hilfreich und positiv.


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> Das kommt darauf an, mit welcher Absicht man das tut. Ich habe ja verschiedene Ausdrucksweisen in meinem "Köcher", und wenn ich mich für eine bestimmte Ausdrucksweise entscheide, um vom Gegenüber besser verstanden zu werden oder um mich mit meinem Gegenüber anzufreunden, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach doch eher hilfreich und positiv.


Genau.
Und ein Chat-Raum ist sicher so eine Situation. (Ich selbst habe sehr selten "gechattet")

Und: Es gibt gewisse Regeln.


----------



## Thersites

Sowka said:


> Das kommt darauf an, mit welcher Absicht man das tut. Ich habe ja verschiedene Ausdrucksweisen in meinem "Köcher", und wenn ich mich für eine bestimmte Ausdrucksweise entscheide, um vom Gegenüber besser verstanden zu werden oder um mich mit meinem Gegenüber anzufreunden, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach doch eher hilfreich und positiv.


Das Problem ist, dass Dein Köcher ein rein sprachlicher ist, Du Dir aber damit vor einer anderen Person den Anschein einer umfassenderen, sozialen Zugehörigkeit gibst. Entspricht Dein Verhalten dann nicht dem der Gruppe, oder es sieht Dich jemand, wenn Du gerade nicht "modulierst", dann hat das grosses Potential füe Missverständnisse und Konflikte.

Ausserdem kann Dir jemand, der Dir intellektuell unterlegen ist, auf anderem Gebiet überlegen sein, so dass es überheblich wäre, zu denken, man müsse jetzt nur einmal ein bisschen Soziolekt mit jemandem sprechen, um ihn dann sozusagen in der Tasche zu haben.


----------



## Sowka

Thersites said:


> , zu denken, man müsse jetzt nur einmal ein bisschen Soziolekt mit jemandem sprechen, um ihn dann sozusagen in der Tasche zu haben.



Das würde ich nie denken. Ich weiß nicht, wo Du das hernimmst  Es geht mir ja genau nicht um "in der Tasche haben", sondern um partnerschaftlichen, respektvollen Umgang.


----------

